# DVC vacation trades for....????



## bdurstta (Feb 1, 2019)

Just curious if anyone can tell me where to find DVC members who might want to "trade" for somethink like Hyatt or Marriott  [I know, I know...not likely..LOL....doesn't hurt to research   ]..  for 2020.  Disneyworld....animal kingdom or ???


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 1, 2019)

Tug marketplace would be a good place to post an ad. I would suggest offering an up trade, because an even trade isn't likely to be even in $ Value. (Unless you're talking oceanfront Maui or something similar).

I'd think you might have a better chance with an offer like a 2 bedroom for 5 nights in a one-bedroom or something like that.


----------



## bdurstta (Feb 1, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Tug marketplace would be a good place to post an ad. I would suggest offering an up trade, because an even trade isn't likely to be even in $ Value. (Unless you're talking oceanfront Maui or something similar).
> 
> I'd think you might have a better chance with an offer like a 2 bedroom for 5 nights in a one-bedroom or something like that.


----------



## bdurstta (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I will try that. I've done alot of private trades over the years, but it takes alot of time for it all to work out so everyone is happy.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 1, 2019)

Try Mouseowners.  
I've done trades there as well as here.

Also try the DVC facebook groups.  
Might find a taker there if you have something high end.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 2, 2019)

MouseOwners was going to be my recommendation too.


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 2, 2019)

I think you need to price out how much the Disney vacation is worth as a rental and then offer something that has equivalent value if a DVC member were renting their points. So if you want one week in an Animal Kingdom savanna view in September (lowest season), that is 209 points for the week. The DVC maintence fee is $7.44 PP but they could easily rent it out for at least $15 PP without much effort. So that brings the rental price to $3135. If you could offer an Animal Kingdom owner a trade worth $3135, you may get a taker.


----------



## elaine (Feb 2, 2019)

I wish we had another forum to trade premium and/or high value weeks/locations other than TUG marketplace. I tried it a few years ago and only got those wanting to "trade-up" mud weeks vs. fair exchanges. Maybe a separate marketplace for Hyatt, HGVC, MArriott, DVC + other non-branded but high season prime locations (such as summer beach, winter SW FL, ski weeks).
OTOH, I've had great luck with other tuggers who messaged me and vice-versa.


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 2, 2019)

elaine said:


> I wish we had another forum to trade premium and/or high value weeks/locations other than TUG marketplace. I tried it a few years ago and only got those wanting to "trade-up" mud weeks vs. fair exchanges. Maybe a separate marketplace for Hyatt, HGVC, MArriott, DVC + other non-branded but high season prime locations (such as summer beach, winter SW FL, ski weeks).
> OTOH, I've had great luck with other tuggers who messaged me and vice-versa.



Good idea...I agree!


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2019)

elaine said:


> I wish we had another forum to trade premium and/or high value weeks/locations other than TUG marketplace. I tried it a few years ago and only got those wanting to "trade-up" mud weeks vs. fair exchanges. Maybe a separate marketplace for Hyatt, HGVC, MArriott, DVC + other non-branded but high season prime locations (such as summer beach, winter SW FL, ski weeks).
> OTOH, I've had great luck with other tuggers who messaged me and vice-versa.



I think its really unlikely that would fix the problem. It isn't like the Tug Marketplace exchange board has so many ads its hard to wade through them. 

People (tuggers especially) are spoiled being able to uptrade through RCI/II that they think they can do that in private trades too, but it absolutely doesn't work. People need to ask themselves "If someone offered me this trade the other way, would I consider it." If it isn't somewhat equal from a value perspective, its really unlikely that someone will accept it.


----------



## elaine (Feb 2, 2019)

I have done like-for-like trades before with tuggers (not on marketplace) and no one was trying to trade up. Imho, those who own dvc, Hyatt, Marriott, etc. are paying a premium in annual fees and are already at the top of the timeshare spectrum.  
One of my trades was for a lower quality  unit but at prime location/date. Both parties got what they wanted. Upgraded digs in shoulder season for downgraded digs of prime week/location.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2019)

elaine said:


> I have done like-for-like trades before with tuggers (not on marketplace) and no one was trying to trade up. Imho, those who own dvc, Hyatt, Marriott, etc. are paying a premium in annual fees and are already at the top of the timeshare spectrum.
> One of my trades was for a lower quality  unit but at prime location/date. Both parties got what they wanted. Upgraded digs in shoulder season for downgraded digs of prime week/location.



Exactly! If one thing about the week you want (location, quality, season, size) is better than your week, you probably need to offer an upgrade on something else on that list. 

A 4* shoulder season for a 3* high season fits that description for sure.


----------



## Dean (Feb 3, 2019)

elaine said:


> I have done like-for-like trades before with tuggers (not on marketplace) and no one was trying to trade up. Imho, those who own dvc, Hyatt, Marriott, etc. are paying a premium in annual fees and are already at the top of the timeshare spectrum.
> One of my trades was for a lower quality  unit but at prime location/date. Both parties got what they wanted. Upgraded digs in shoulder season for downgraded digs of prime week/location.


While I agree somewhat in principle, the reality is that most trades are not truly like for like.  A significant portion of TUG members, and timesharer's in general, tend to be averse, maybe even downright insulted, for an asynchronous trade such as a 2 BR for a 1 BR, a full week for a shorter time or some other adjustment.  And many are simply looking to score a deal rather than orchestrate a "fair" trade.  There are advantages and disadvantages for both sides doing a direct exchange.  My experience has suggested it's just not worth it.  I'll trade through RCI trading for DVC and rent my DVC points where applicable.  For DVC you'll likely come out ahead renting out the points and have more safeguards AND options renting the alternative option.  About the only way I'd even look at it as a DVC member would be for someone I know or if something fell into my lap and even then, I'd want to be the one traveling first AND I'd want it to be a truly fair trade considering rental prices and the like.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 3, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> People (tuggers especially) are spoiled being able to uptrade through RCI/II that they think they can do that in private trades too


TUGgers are more inclined than average to really want a deal. While I'm sure you can find people who will be reasonable in their expectations, I suspect most of us are not.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 5, 2019)

Are there very many DVC owners who would want to trade into Wyndham? I live right near WDW and would gladly trade a 2 bedroom deluxe for DVC studios. That would be a fair trade right? I'm thinking 1 DVC point is equal to about 2,000 Wyndham points.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 6, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Are there very many DVC owners who would want to trade into Wyndham? I live right near WDW and would gladly trade a 2 bedroom deluxe for DVC studios. That would be a fair trade right? I'm thinking 1 DVC point is equal to about 2,000 Wyndham points.



Here’s the way I’d think about that.

Let’s say you want to exchange with a DVC owner for a week in a studio at the Polynesian, lagoon view, in Magic season.  That’s 199 points.  

The DVC owner could, with zero work, rent those points through a broker for $15/point, or $3000.  Or the DVC owner could put a little work into renting those points herself and get $18/pt, or $3500.

Using the broker has no risk, so let’s say the DVC owner does that.  Is your exchange a better value to them than renting a Wyndham week from a rental source?  If I go directly to the Wyndham website and I can could book a 2BR over Thanksgiving 2019 (say) at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for $2838.  So it would really make no sense for the DVC owner to do that trade when they could do a zero risk rental of their points through a broker and then turn around and do a zero risk rental of the unit they want from Wyndham directly.

There are possibly DVC units that this would work for- lower season studios at lower point resorts.  But universally I wouldn’t say that a DVC studio is an even trade for a Wyndham 2BR.  Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn’t.  You have to look at a number of different scenarios to figure it out.


----------



## Dean (Feb 6, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Are there very many DVC owners who would want to trade into Wyndham? I live right near WDW and would gladly trade a 2 bedroom deluxe for DVC studios. That would be a fair trade right? I'm thinking 1 DVC point is equal to about 2,000 Wyndham points.


I'm sure there are and for those willing to do like for like on true value, they might be able to make it work.  That's esp true if they are able to get a high demand option from Wyndham.  Likely the best location to try are the rent/trade boards at Mouseowners and Disboards.  Just be sure to read the rules carefully as they are very strict though likely the latter more so.  

For me personally I wouldn't put the effort in, and I love a good chase.  Effectively it's like 2 rentals where the stars have to align but one has more risk than the other if they travel last.  

Have you tried for an exchange?  With an ongoing search you should be able to get SSR studio or 1 BR (likely 1BR) for roughly $400 plus the Wyndham points.  A direct exchange will likely cost more points but save those dollars and give you access to other resorts plus more flexibility.  IMO the best way for this to work is to find someone you can partner with so each can get the benefit of both systems.


----------



## Lookingtobuy (Feb 9, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Here’s the way I’d think about that.
> 
> Let’s say you want to exchange with a DVC owner for a week in a studio at the Polynesian, lagoon view, in Magic season.  That’s 199 points.
> 
> ...





Hi guys. Who are these brokers?  I want to rent my Dvc points out

Thx


----------



## frank808 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lookingtobuy said:


> Hi guys. Who are these brokers?  I want to rent my Dvc points out
> 
> Thx


Www.dvcrentalstore.com
Www.dvcrequest.com

Are two of the bigger well known brokers.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lookingtobuy (Feb 9, 2019)

frank808 said:


> Www.dvcrentalstore.com
> Www.dvcrequest.com
> 
> Are two of the bigger well known brokers.
> ...




Thx. Do u know what they charge?


----------



## frank808 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lookingtobuy said:


> Thx. Do u know what they charge?


They dont charge anything to you sort of.  They rent your points for $18-$19 a point and pay you $14-$15.  They make $3-$4 of every point from the renters payment.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

